# A Horse Roleplay? - anyone interested :)



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm...sounds intriguing. How do you mean role playing though. I mean, what roles would we play?


----------



## sweetbelle (Dec 26, 2009)

ya sounds fun!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'M IN!  I love to RP!

What do you have in mind, setting and plot wise? Are we writing from the horse's point of view, or the human's?


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't want to butt in or anything... and I'm not sure if this is something any of you would be interested in... but I have an old RP site that I put together a couple years ago. It never really got off the ground because there weren't enoough people interested, but if people here wanted to give it another shot I could "reboot" it... delete all of the old stuff and so on.

It's set in the old west... so it would involve a lot of western riding. I'm sure we could shimmy in some rich priveleged english riders somewhere though. ^_^

Check it out. http://greysages.proboards.com/


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, I used to RP alllll the time on another forum, but their RP board got shut down...

anyway, I'd love to!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Id be interested if we could role play the horses and if western riding was in it


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've played a few and loved them! One was just wild horses and herds, you played the horse or multiple horses. The other was set up where you could play human or horse and it was pretty neat too!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess I should have mentioned this, but in the roleplay I've mentioned, it is set up so that you can RP people and the horses. I do think the interactions between them are interesting, particularly when it comes to training.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I suggest creating a new thread to set up the roleplay itself- that way all the information will be in the first post and people don't have to search for it?


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

First we should see if the OP agrees with Grey Sages or wants to start something new/different. I don't want to hijack the thread. >_<


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Eolith said:


> First we should see if the OP agrees with Grey Sages or wants to start something new/different. I don't want to hijack the thread. >_<


Well im registering right now hopfully you can get more people to join Im gonna roleplay my own horse <3


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd be interested. =) I love RP.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

ditto. i'd love to : )


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

count me in!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I love to RP!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

WriterChick18 said:


> I wasn't sure whether to put this here or in games, so if it doesn't belong feel free to move it
> 
> I was curious if anyone else or even a few people would be interested in doing some kind of a horse roleplay? I'm already working on a writing project that involves several horse plots and it seems like doing something like this might help increase my knowledge and get me more used to writing about hoses. Plus it seems like it might be a lot of fun! I'll be the first to admit I haven't ridden very much and have very little practical experience with horses (hopefully someday), but I've been researching quite a bit and certainly enjoy writing so this is a new challenge. I was thinking something set at some sort of stable/training school type of thing. I've been researching English style riding, but really I'm flexible.


I'm sorry, but I know none of you are crazy people. So WTheck is role playing?


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol, no worries. Basically it's a creative writing game. Each person creates their own character (or sometimes multiple characters). The character is their "role" and they will interact with other characters to create a story line. 

It might seem sort of silly, but it's pretty fun. ^_^

Here's a good example of two characters interacting to create a storyline: Grey Sages - sherrif``hArd.dAys.nIght


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Eolith said:


> Lol, no worries. Basically it's a creative writing game. Each person creates their own character (or sometimes multiple characters). The character is their "role" and they will interact with other characters to create a story line.
> 
> It might seem sort of silly, but it's pretty fun. ^_^
> 
> Here's a good example of two characters interacting to create a storyline: Grey Sages - sherrif``hArd.dAys.nIght


Ahhh, it's kind of like a interactive online games, with out the online game part. It sounds totally awesome!


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

I would love to! As long as their werent any breed restrictions xD


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok I've never played where people could role play horses and the people who rode them, sounds interesting!

I like to rp a bit so count me in! I would say post your storyline in it's own thread and let's get started 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Unfortunately in the RPG that I've got, there are some breed restrictions based on the fact that it's set in a remote town in the old west and not many warmbloods would be running about. >_<

I guess I could just try to throw practicality to the winds.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Eolith- Haha, I never really play a big fancy warmblood xD
I do generally play fantasy breeds though.. Mainly arabs, but also andalusians and the occasional friesian, haha.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

We might be able to sneak an arab or part arab into the RP... not so sure about the friesians. The mustangs in the area can have a very strong Spanish influence if you like (considering mustangs of the time were more closely related to the horses of the conquistadors). So from that standpoint you could bascially have a mustang that looked a heck of a lot like an andalusian.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm in  I love creative writing.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds good 
I will have to join in on the fun!


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Grey Sages is up and running guys you should all check it out! Looks like it's going to be a lot of fun. 

My charrie owns a ranch with racing thoroughbreds and ranch horses (it's a great combo really haha) so come play, he needs riders and people to buy his horses!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I agree that everyone should check out Grey Sages, but we should also think about making a roleplay for English riders. If we wanted to stick to using other websites, then I suggest someone creates one for English riders to balance it out- unless we want a roleplay on here!


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

WHOOOOOHOOOOOOoooo fun n.n can't wait to play


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Not to steal the thread either- but as the OP hasn't really responded, I went ahead and made an English riding RP. Check it out, if you like it, join and we'll see how it goes!
Whisper Creek Equestrian Center - Home


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh wow guys!! this is awesome! - and no you didn't hijack my thread it's perfectly fine  I'm interested in both sites! They look great! - I poofed for a bit because I've been getting ready to go back to school Wednesday but I'm back now and can't wait to begin!


----------



## WriterChick18 (Aug 1, 2010)

I went ahead and made a thread kind of close to what I was thinking - there's a few rules and more details over there - please check it out  

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-sto...demy-english-western-riding-63083/#post728340


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd love to do it!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

It sounds cool, and i would love to join in. But can someone explain what it is?? btw i am an english rider who is going to a equestrian boarding school.


----------

